# Homeopathic vets



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone on this forum use a homeopathic vet?

Its a long story but a colleague of my other half has a very very poorly Ridgeback. I don't have the full picture but he is six years old. His immune system appears to have broken down, something is horribly wrong with his digestion, dreadful ear trouble, mild epilepsy, under-active thyroid, etc. etc.

She has spent about £40,000 pounds up to now (yes that is correct -£40,000) on vets and referrals but nobody seems to be looking at the whole picture.

At the moment she is waiting for yet another referral to have his inner ear removed!! Another £6,000.

The poor woman is besides herself as you can imagine and I was wondering whether a homeopathic vet should be the next step.

Has anyone been referred to Richard Allport at Potters Bar or Tim Cousins in Sussex?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

have you tried propolis,its meant to build the immune system up,bees make it,i think you buy it online,my sister takes it,shes a nurse


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, I have.

Years ago I rescued a young cat and the vets (I tried a few) all said take her back or let them PTS. I dug my heels in and got in touch with a guy who wasnt v well known. He sent me powders to use that helped tremendously. She was on them for possibly 2 years but eventually came off them and was a healthy happy cat who lived to 13yrs. She had the occasional blip, would have a short course of powders and be right as rain again.

The guy was George Macleod.

I couldnt recommend anyone to you but would definately say its worth a try.:thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

There is also a good homeopathic / holistic vet in Cranleigh Surrey that I can highly recommend.

I can also recommend colostrum powder as a way to strengthen the immune system.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I cannot recommend Nick Thompson a holistic vet based in Bath highly enough.
He is the only homeopathic vet i use and it is a four hour round trip to him but his extensive knowledge and caring attitude in my opinion is second to none.
His website can be found if you google Holisticvet.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a whole list of homeopathic vets - but I think your friend needs to check that they are truly 'holistic' as I have seen some vets say they are vets of homeopathy but still do not have an holistic approach.

British Association of Homeopathic Vets

Ones who have a proper holistic practice and are well known and highly recommended (by people I know but I have not been to myself) are the following:

Chris Day: Alternative Vet

Richard Allport: Natural Medicine Centre

Both Tim Couzins and Pete Gregory: The Holistic Veterinary Medicine Centre

Nick Thompson: Holistic Vet Ltd

All the above have full holistic practices, rather than just being an holistic vet practicing at a normal practice and defintinely have a full holistic approach to veterinary care...

Where abouts in the country is your friend?

I have an appointment with the vet hobbs mentions above myself for maggie soon - Neil Coode at Brookmead vets in Cranleigh.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.

My friend is in South Lincolnshire but would be prepared to travel.

My sister has seen Tim Cousins in Sussex and I've heard good report of Richard Allport.

I saw George Macleod many, many years ago with a bitch with severe arthritis.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Neil Coode is my regular vet, he is fantastic imo.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ooh - I saw him last Saturday. What a nice and knowledgeable chap! And the way he cuddles cats!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ooh - I saw him last Saturday. What a nice and knowledgeable chap! And the way he cuddles cats!


He is fantastic with animals.

He has to get on the floor with my dogs and be licked to death before he even contemplates examining them.

Ive been using him for over 15 years now.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Ive been using him for over 15 years now.


Thats nice to hear nonnie  glad hobbs gave me the kick up the bum to call him and get registered with them :thumbup:


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Another vote here for Nick Thompson.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Even though this thread is a 'zombie' I think it warrants being left open. I'm surprised it's not mentioned more often really.
I used Fragaria for Reena's heavy plaque build-up on her teeth and it certainly helped


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

I noticed that the post was an oldie when I posted.
I think it is a good idea to keep the knowledge and uses of homeopathy for our pets available.
That is not to say that conventional treatments should not be used too. I think they can sometimes work well together.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> I used Fragaria for Reena's heavy plaque build-up on her teeth and it certainly helped


at what dilution? Usually 6 for animals, but I used arnica 30 with spays because I didn't have any 6.
Big fan of homeopathy, me.  I use it a lot on myself.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> at what dilution? Usually 6 for animals, but I used arnica 30 with spays because I didn't have any 6.
> Big fan of homeopathy, me. I use it a lot on myself.





Burrowzig said:


> at what dilution? Usually 6 for animals, but I used arnica 30 with spays because I didn't have any 6.
> Big fan of homeopathy, me. I use it a lot on myself.


I've been using 3c dilution in firstly the pillules ( Dorwest ) then changed to Denes drops, also 3c. I got the drops for Reena because they were easier to get down her with her food. A homeopathic purist would say they should be given into a clean mouth untouched by human hand but Denes do say it's OK to give the drops in food. I gave them twice daily but sadly Reena died the day before her dental so couldn't get any feedback from the vet whether it had loosened the tartar. ( that was the least of her problems )


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

We use Arnica 30c for the dogs and also for ourselves


----------

